
US ‘gets ass handed to it’ in WW3 simulations with China, Russia - Melchizedek
https://americanmilitarynews.com/2019/03/us-gets-ass-handed-to-it-in-ww3-simulations-with-china-russia-analysts/
======
ipsocannibal
This a low quality article. There is no real analysis of why the US loses so
badly, how the US's immense superiority in nukes factors into these
simulations, the comparitive battle readiness of each nations common solder
(US get lots more experience than Russia or China), etc.

~~~
simonblack
So tell me, which US cities are you going to swap for that "immense
superiority in nukes"?

It always amazes me that US commenters never seem to think that nukes can go
in both directions at once. Certainly the US has lots of nukes. But so do the
adversaries.

China, so it appears, has only about 300 nukes. I once did the exercise of
using only those 300 nukes on the US's largest 300 cities. By the time I got
down to city number 300, I found that that city was only a quite smallish town
of roughly 10,000 people. In other words, a mere 300 nukes would completely
destroy the US. Russia has 10 times that many.

~~~
DrScump

      never seem to think that nukes can go in both directions at once
    

Actually, the USA's strategic defense has been predicated on this concept for
over two generations, hence the Polaris, Poseidon, and Trident programs.

------
DrScump
We lost every simulation Japan ran in the 1930s, too. That's why we lost the
war and all speak Japanese now.

------
5986043handy
There's a book about this as well [https://www.amazon.com/Kill-Chain-
Defending-America-High-Tec...](https://www.amazon.com/Kill-Chain-Defending-
America-High-Tech/dp/031653353X)

